# LED light or T5



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

HI all,

I am planning on changing my existing t8 lighting system. Currently I have two t8 tubes mounted inside the hood that came with the aquarium. Unfortunately, water has damaged the t8 socket and corroded the wiring as well so I just want to replace the whole thing. I am going to get rid of the hood. 

I have been searching for new lighting systems. I have come across two main ones. On ebay I can buy this T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light system which comes with four T5 tubes. Alternatively I have also been looking at LED system.

I have tropical aquarium but it is heavily planted. Can anyone please recommend from their previous experience what would be a better choice for me? In terms of price that four T5 system from ebay costs around £130. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I could be wrong but from that I have heard LED isn't great for plants, so I would go with the T5. If it wasn't for plants I would say go with the LED because they are cheaper to run and should produce less heat. But double check the LED and plant thing because my info could be wrong.


----------



## jerl77 (Feb 2, 2016)

I started my tank with LEDs 
And after 4 months I bought a 6 bulb ati dimmable t5 
And never looked back


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Today i just got LED's for my somewhat planted betta tank! It shall be interesting to see how it goes and whether the plants do well. 
So far I can say that it's super bright and the plants (and fish) really do pop in the tank! I'm thinking of purchasing some HC soonish and carpet the front, so if the HC does well we can assume that LED's are plant safe.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

Five years ago when I started my 75g planted I had the same debate. 
LEDs are cheaper to run, have better penetration in deep water, don't need to change bulbs every so often. Having said that, LEDs are reported to be "spotty" (get different PAR readings in different spots at the same distance) and quite crisp looking. Maybe you can grow plants just as well with LEDs but I didn't like the overall look of the fish and plants under LEDs. And some were bad, some (more expensive) were good. You don't know what you get.

Five years ago, I decided that T5HO is the way to go. Some fixtures are better than the others (better reflectors, better ballast) but the tubes are all good. When you get a T5HO, you know what you get.

There are newer LEDs on the market now. Very versatile: you can change intensity and color temperature remotely (from your smartphone), can mimic sunrise, sunset, full moon and lightnings. Really cool. Only $1000/unit and I need 3 for my 6 foot tank.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

corina savin said:


> Five years ago when I started my 75g planted I had the same debate.
> LEDs are cheaper to run, have better penetration in deep water, don't need to change bulbs every so often. Having said that, LEDs are reported to be "spotty" (get different PAR readings in different spots at the same distance) and quite crisp looking. Maybe you can grow plants just as well with LEDs but I didn't like the overall look of the fish and plants under LEDs. And some were bad, some (more expensive) were good. You don't know what you get.
> 
> Five years ago, I decided that T5HO is the way to go. Some fixtures are better than the others (better reflectors, better ballast) but the tubes are all good. When you get a T5HO, you know what you get.
> ...


Actually a 2 unit is now down to $319. 2-2' units for a 4' aquarium. 40 3 w leds each unit.

just checked the older square units are down to around $200. same specs just a square unit as opposed to the long skinny kind.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> Actually a 2 unit is now down to $319. 2-2' units for a 4' aquarium. 40 3 w leds each unit.
> 
> just checked the older square units are down to around $200. same specs just a square unit as opposed to the long skinny kind.


The ones I am talking are square, 38 LEDs per unit, 150W. Radion XR30w by Ecotech Marine.


----------

